# Wiring Diagram for Fender Noiseless?



## Shanster695 (May 21, 2011)

Hey!

I bought some Fender Noiseless Pickups for a redo project and after many hours of fighting with the soldering and TERRIBLE wiring diagram, the guitar won't work.

Does anybody have a link to a truly idiot proof wiring diagram for these pickups?

Thank you


----------



## wallfahrt (May 22, 2011)

Hi,

you can check out the Deluxe Players wiring:

http://support.fender.com/service_diagrams/stratocaster/013-3000_02A_SISD.pdf

There you will find the noiseless pu with 2 wires - or do you have the 3-wires version? When I mounted a set into my Strat this was quite straight-forward, hot wires to the switch, ground connection to one pot.


----------



## Mordacain (May 22, 2011)

wallfahrt said:


> Hi,
> 
> you can check out the Deluxe Players wiring:
> 
> ...



Yea, that diagram will work well. Black wires to pot (ground), White to switch. If you have a bridge humbucker then you'll need to invert the phase on the it to play nice with the Fenders (any Fender p'up is like this).


----------



## Shanster695 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks dudes!

I'll try this out when I'm not feeling so discouraged.


----------

